# Recommend naked PF for Mara?



## gr4z (Jan 22, 2011)

I see BB are now selling a naked PF from Lelit, although it comes with a wooden handle. Does anyone rate this PF or can anyone recommend another?

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

gr4z said:


> I see BB are now selling a naked PF from Lelit, although it comes with a wooden handle. Does anyone rate this PF or can anyone recommend another?
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions.


 If you have the PL62 then this one matches the knobs but it does have Rocket branding on the bottom if I remember correctly

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/rocket-espresso-e61-bottomless-portafilter-handle-with-21gram-basket.html

They also sell one that matches the PL62s but cannot remember which one it is, give them a call as they are really helpful.


----------



## Colinz (Jun 13, 2019)

As you may have seen in my previous post, l bought a 22g naked PF for my Mara. 100% Lelit and producing a very nice coffee. For what it's worth, I'd recommend it.


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

hubcap said:


> If you have the PL62 then this one matches the knobs but it does have Rocket branding on the bottom if I remember correctly
> https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/rocket-espresso-e61-bottomless-portafilter-handle-with-21gram-basket.html
> They also sell one that matches the PL62s but cannot remember which one it is, give them a call as they are really helpful.


I have the Rocket naked from BB. As has been said it matches the black and chrome knobs and doesn't have Rocket branding. Nice piece of kit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gr4z (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks all. Popped by BB on the way home today and picked up the Rocket naked PF. Looks great and will try it out tomorrow morning (too late for me for espresso )


----------



## gr4z (Jan 22, 2011)

Used my new pF this morning. Do peeps use the Lelit 18g basket or do they notice any difference using the 21g one that comes with the Rocket PF? I can taste the difference with the naked PF definitely.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

gr4z said:


> Used my new pF this morning. Do peeps use the Lelit 18g basket or do they notice any difference using the 21g one that comes with the Rocket PF? I can taste the difference with the naked PF definitely.


Use whichever basket matches your shot size. I generally only use a 21g basket for my travel cup.


----------

